# please post!! f/1.7



## Fleacz (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys, i've been wanting to buy a nice pancake style lens with f/1.7 and i just wanted to see if you guys had some picture to share (shallow depth of field pics only). thanks


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 18, 2011)

For what camera?


----------



## usayit (Oct 18, 2011)

The only pancake I know of with a max aperture of f/1.7 is the Panasonic 20mm f/1.7....


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 19, 2011)

it doesnt matter what camera or lens, just any picture with shallow depth of field (that you took and not something from google images). i just wanted to see what you guys had to share.


----------



## Crollo (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got some DOF test shots, but they're only through-the-viewfinder. [Just test shots from my camcorder, going to get some film soon.]

Shot using a Canon FL 50mm 1:1.8 [Only .1 from what you ask, so whatever. ]


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

f/2.5






f/1.4






f/2






All shot at 85mm on a full frame, because I can't take the 85 f/1.4 off my camera.


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 20, 2011)

usayit said:


> The only pancake I know of with a max aperture of f/1.7 is the Panasonic 20mm f/1.7....



ya thats the new lens im going to get for my camera. i'm pretty anxious to test out the f/1.7  


i like the pics you guys are posting! im getting a feel for what my shots are gonna look like with f/1.7


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 20, 2011)

Fleacz said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > The only pancake I know of with a max aperture of f/1.7 is the Panasonic 20mm f/1.7....
> ...



Well, they're going to look a lot different than the photos that I posted. 20mm is a much shorter focal length than 85, and that plays quite a role in depth of field. Your lens will be best suited for shooting in low light situations while you're shooting hand held.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 20, 2011)

300mmF2.8L


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 20, 2011)

Great picture, gsgary!


----------



## MissCream (Oct 20, 2011)

50mm F1.4 




Daves 27th (185 of 275) by Ms. Cream, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Oct 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Great picture, gsgary!



Cheers got loads more dog agility


----------



## usayit (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## usayit (Oct 21, 2011)




----------

